# Americana 2008, Newark.



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Mornin all.

Anyone going to Americana this year? We are booked to be inside with ARVE and hoping to arrive Thursday pm.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Yep, we'll be there, with the ARVE group on the inside!


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

How was the Americana?
I didn't make it but if the reviews are positive I'm definitely going next year


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Americana was a great weekend. Highly recomended if you are into everything American. Saturday afternoon was a bit of a washout with TORRENTIAL rain, but did not spoil it for us. It was good to put some faces to names from the forum and to share a glass or two.


----------

